# Telecom Engineers



## sk101 (Oct 1, 2013)

Dear all,

I'm a Telecom Engineering professional and based at Gurgaon, India. I’ve 8+ years experience in Telecom networks and currently working on VoIP. I got successful skill assessment in July 2013 from Engineers Australia and recently lodged my visa application.

I am planning to move to Melbourne in Feb-2014 beginning but I wonder about job market there in Telecom industry. I'm a regular visitor of expatforum but rarely find any telecom engineer related posts.

I’ve no contacts in Australia, so I’m sure it will be not easy for me to start a new life there. I request to all if you can put some light on openings in telecom sector in Australia. I'm curious about requirements of this sector. 

I thank you all for your efforts and support.

Regards.
SK


----------



## tikna (Aug 8, 2013)

sk101 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'm a Telecom Engineering professional and based at Gurgaon, India. I’ve 8+ years experience in Telecom networks and currently working on VoIP. I got successful skill assessment in July 2013 from Engineers Australia and recently lodged my visa application.
> 
> ...



Telstra, Optus, Vodafone are pretty much the giant organisations. However you might also have a look at the ISP's : iinet, TPG and there are many more. 

Job market is good, more experience is always appreciated. Start applying at the start of the next year to get a hang of the job market and make sure you are good in your communication skills.


----------



## Obi1 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi Sk,
I'm also a Telecom Engr/SA with more focus towards IP/security. If you check the Aussie job boards it seems there are plenty of jobs on this field, specially for Cisco/Juniper certified professionals but they mostly all require you to be onsite/in Australia.
Good Luck!


----------



## sk101 (Oct 1, 2013)

Tikna / Obi1,

Thanks a lot for your valuable time and efforts in replying my post. Your response was swift, much appreciated.

To be more precise, I've experience in SDH Transmission, TDM and VoIP voice switch provisioning and data-building. I have good expertise on SIP/C7 trunks building, wholesale/retail routing, testing, commissioning and fault resolutions. I'm hardcore telecom professional with hand-on voice network experience.

I do not have any Cisco (or any certification); however carry an experience of 8+ years in voice telecommunication field. Currently employed for a UK based decent sized telecom company, location India. Before this I also worked for US/UK based organisations.

Being honest, I'm not in a position of doing expensive certifications at the moment. I've invested my most of savings in my visa application and currently waiting for CO assignment. We are also waiting for arrival of a baby in this month end, so I believe all formalities will not complete before December end. If God graces me, I've plans to fly to Australia in Feb 2014 beginning.

I’m a simple family man, looking for a quality of life for my family. My wife might not work there, as I’ve better communication skills. I’m currently 31.5 years old and working to attain a better life for my family members.

I’ve no friends/relative in Australia, so turned up to this forum for help. I’ve plans to convert my remaining savings to AUD and fly to Australia. As this money would be not much, I’ll do any sort of odd-work while job hunting.

I request all of you guys, to help more on below queries:

1.	Which city is best for telecom related jobs? I heard Melbourne, however needs expert’s opinion to decide my first arrival.

2.	Is certification a must for job there? What are chances of getting job on non-Cisco VoIP products? Currently working on Veraz softswitch.

3.	Can you please suggest whether a simple Indian family can survive on single income? Would I be able to own a house and can provide decent living to my family members as a sole earner? Or salary slabs you suggest are sufficient for livelihood?

I’ve found members of expatforum as extended family members. They even do not know original names of each other, but still help each other at their best. This is wonderful spirit and I’ve out-of-words to express my gratitude.

Thanks and regards.
SK


----------



## Obi1 (Sep 23, 2013)

best bet to find your chances of landing a job is to check out the aussie techie job boards like seek.com.au and search for your key skill as keyword. 
Best of luck!


----------



## tikna (Aug 8, 2013)

sk101 said:


> Tikna / Obi1,
> 
> I request all of you guys, to help more on below queries:
> 
> ...


Melbourne will be better as most of the telecom Head Office are here and since Melbourne is not so much crowded than Sydney the opportunities are good 

Certification will put your application to a high level on a pile of resumes. If you only do CCNA, that will be good enough for you to get a job to start with.

Yes, there are many Indians families here who survive on single income, but it mostly depends on your way of living. 
Trust me, there's no need to panic or get stressed. things will work out fine. Start applying from December if you are planning to move in Feb. Job market gets its pace from January, so keep looking


----------



## sk101 (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks Tikna / Obi1, much appreciated.

I'll actively monitor seek and other job portals and will try to horn my skills further.

Thanks.

Regards,
SK


----------



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

*Hi*

Hi SK101 and others,

I have started a specific thread for telecom professionals who intend to move to Australia by March'14.

I am one of them. It would be great if you can join the thread so that we can share further details from our professions and may be plan a move together to Melbourne/Sydney.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ionals-intended-move-march14.html#post1962817

Regards,
GSR1603


----------



## Rahul1231 (Sep 21, 2013)

*Telecom engineer*

Hi All,

I need some advise from expat here.

I have completed 3 year diploma in 2003 in elec. & comm from govt college. after that i din job and work in some companies till 2007 and in dec 2007 i got job as telecom transmission engineer in india's no. 2 company for almost 2 years and then in uk based telecom company for another two year and now an working with a telecom vendor in one of the UK based mnc til now.

I have had a distance b.tech degree completed in 2010 and distance BSC(IT) degree in 2008.

1.My question is there is 3 year gap between diploma and first company i worked.how much point i can claim for diploma.

2. if i show my b.tech degree how much point i can claim , and my experience would be counted after 2010 which is only three year.

someone can me suggest the best way to show educational qualification and experience in such way that i could claim maximum point out of them.

presently i am preparing for ielts and assessment , completed 32 years age in sep 13 and still single.

regards
R.S


----------



## duy_tran88 (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi SK101,

I am working with Avaya VoIP systems that support Video conferencing and telepresence. I found that VoIP field should go with ACS under Network eng, 263111. If so, my Telecom degree would not be counted and experience point would be deducted significantly. I find that you are an VoIP expert, could you please tell me if your CDRs for Telecom Eng Skill Assessment were about VoIP? 

Best regards,
Duy


----------

